# Bombed after trying to help a brother



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

There I was minding my own business after sending @Chris80 two (2) cigars one he asked for the other I sent to keep the first company just being polite, and boom. @Chris80 bombs me, for no reason. @Chris80 Thank you for the sticks.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Boom! Nice attack @Chris80

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Enjoy @kacey. I really appreciate what you sent my way and really look forward to enjoying those soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Watchin from afar......ima betting Kacey is eyeballin that luscious dark torpedo on the end... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Watchin from afar......ima betting Kacey is eyeballin that luscious dark torpedo on the end...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


 Yep.

That one will be going up in smoke in a few weeks. Freezer first then re-acclimate.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Due time you got slapped around my friend! Fine selection, Enjoy!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Excellent @Chris80 @kacey finally got slapped around. ..enjoy them .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Saaaaaweeeet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice spread @Chris80


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Good looking sticks there, he's been needing to get slapped around a little


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice beat down !


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

